#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  29 - 30 августа Антон Литвиненко в Киселёвске

## Дифо

Лекция буддийского учителя 
Антона Литвиненко
(БЦ Новосибирск)

Впервые в Киселёвск, приезжает Антон Литвиненко – учитель школы Карма Кагью. Антон читает лекции только в том Центре, в котором живёт, но для Киселёвска было сделано исключение. Лама Оле Нидал дал благословение на этот визит.

Гость пробудет в Киселёвске два дня – прочитает  лекцию, проведёт медитации, ответит на вопросы слушателей.

Дата проведения:  29 - 30 августа. 

Лекция состоится 29 августа в 19 часов 

по адресу: Киселёвск, проезд Строителей 2 – 55, Буддийский Центр школы Карма Кагью г. Киселёвска

Информация по телефону:  +7 913 137 00 38

E-mail: kiselyovsk@buddhism.ru

----------

